# Maike Billitis - Upskirt - Marienhof Folge 3477 v. 19.12.2008



## Manu16 (1 Feb. 2022)

Hallo,

ich hatte früher ein Video von einem Upskirt von Maike Billitis bei Marienhof aus einem anderem Forum. Leider ging es vor Jahren verloren da die Festplatte abgeschmiert ist. Aber eventuell hat das ja damals noch jemand anders gefunden oder hat es noch irgendwo gespeichert.
In der Folge 3477 von Marienhof (19.12.2008) ist Kerstin (gespielt von Maike Billitis) einkaufen und lässt ihre Tüten fallen. Als sie anschließend die Sachen wieder aufheben will sieht man ihr ziemlich lange unter das Kleid / unter den Rock.

Eventuell hat das ja noch jemand auf dem Computer und kann ein Video posten.
War einer meiner ersten Upskirts die ich im TV gesehen habe.

DANKE!


----------



## Tittelelli (5 Feb. 2022)

Manu16 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte früher ein Video von einem Upskirt von Maike Billitis bei Marienhof aus einem anderem Forum. Leider ging es vor Jahren verloren da die Festplatte abgeschmiert ist. Aber eventuell hat das ja damals noch jemand anders gefunden oder hat es noch irgendwo gespeichert.
> In der Folge 3477 von Marienhof (19.12.2008) ist Kerstin (gespielt von Maike Billitis) einkaufen und lässt ihre Tüten fallen. Als sie anschließend die Sachen wieder aufheben will sieht man ihr ziemlich lange unter das Kleid / unter den Rock.
> ...



du bist doch irgendwie krank


----------



## diotto (24 Feb. 2022)

habe ich nicht , nur drei andere .


----------



## Manu16 (25 Feb. 2022)

Was hast denn sonst noch? Von Maike Billitis? Oder von Marienhof? Kannst du das hochladen?

Danke


----------

